# Gaming PC



## creatio (4. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend liebe Community

Leider hat mein PC heute seine letzte Aktion getan. Deshalb will ich mir einen neuen kaufen und um euren Rat beten.
Meine Ansprüche sind nicht sonderlich Hoch, ich bin keiner der viel Spielt, aber ab und zu würde ich dann doch gerne ein paar runden spielen.

Aktuelle Spiele sind gerade SWTOR, SKYRIM, Battlefield 3. Er sollte aber auch kommende Spiele noch eine weile darstellen sollen.
Hardwaretechnisch habe ich derzeit keine ahnung mehr was gerade so aktuell ist.

Gerne könnt ihr auch einzelne Komponenten nennen, wenn dadurch beim Preis etwas eingespart werden kann baue ich den auch selber zusammen.

Ich weiß es sind vlt wenige Informationen, aber ich habe leider wie schon gesagt keine Ahnung mehr wie es Hardwaretechnisch aussieht.

Grüße
Creatio


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2014)

Hier hast Du schonmal ne aktuelle Übersicht, was Du ab 600 Euro bekommen kannst: Komplett-PC: 6 Gaming PCs von 600 bis 1200 Euro


Bei Preis-Leistung wäre derzeit ein Xeon E3-1230v3 + eine AMD R9 280X und  8GB RAM ideal, und wenn es das Budget erlaubt, dann für Windows noch eine SSD (neue Art von Festplatte, basiert auf Speicherchips und ist daher viel schneller, aber viel teuer pro GB). Quasi der 800€-PC aus dem Artikel. Je nach Deinem Budget kann man natürlich mehr oder weniger nehmen. Und vlt. kannst Du ja auch was vom alten PC übernehmen?


----------



## creatio (4. Juni 2014)

Hey vielen dank, der Link hilft schonmal sehr gut. Jetzt die Frage, würdet ihr eher zu AMD oder zu Intel raten? Von früher habe ich noch in errinnerung das Intel bei gleicher taktung die bessere wahl ist.
Grafikkarte lieber Nvidia oder ATI? Der Prozessor Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 (4x 3,3 GHz) finde ich eigentlich recht gut., ist bei einem Intel Prozesor nicht eine Nividea die bessere wahl?

Von meinem alten PC übernehme ich nur die HD und die SSD und das OS  
Wie sieht es Mainboard technisch aus? Was sollte es sein um auch für die nächsten 2-4 Jahre einigermaßen auf stand zu sein?
Reichen bei dem Netzteil 500 Watt oder sollten es doch etwas mehr sein?

Ach und gibt es einen Geheimtipp wo ich mir das Zeug kaufne kann?

Grüße
creatio


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2014)

Intel ist bei CPUs aktuell klar besser. Die beste AMD-CPU (FX-9000er) sind nicht besser als die Intel core i5-4570, aber teurer UND fressen Strom wie Sau, und die günstigeren AMDs wie zB FX-8350 sind zwar ihren Preis durchaus wert, aber bei Intel bekommst Du für nur 30€ mehr (eben Intel i5-4570) die bessere Leistung UND mit dem Sockel 1150 die neuere und somit zukunftssicherere Platform. Der Xeon wiederum ist technisch wie der teurere Core i7, nur ohne integrierte Grafikeinheit, und derzeit nur ein bisschen besser als ein i5-4570, aber er kann wie eine Achtkern-CPU arbeiten, was sich später vielleicht auszahlen wird. Daher wäre der auch mein Tipp.

Bei Grafikkarten wiederum ist AMD besser bei Preis-Leistung. Die R9 270X (ab 160€) ist so stark wie die GTX 760 (ab 200€), für die 200€ gibt es bereits die AMD R 280, die stärker ist, und noch besser ist die AMD R9 280X ab ca 230€. Da ist die GTX 770 gleichstark, kostet aber eher ab 260€. Und über 300€ kommt die AMD R9 290 ab ca 340€, die sogar besser als die über 400€ teure GTX 780 ist. Die 540€ teure GTX 780 Ti wiederum ist lediglich etwa 10% stärker als die R9 290. Bei Nvidia hast du halt PhysX (mehr/bessere/andere Physik-Grafikeffekte), was aber nur sehr wenige Games nutzen. Bei AMD hast Du dafür Mantle (schnelleres Ansprechend er Grafikkarte, so dass das Spiel schneller laufen kann), was noch recht neu ist - das kann ein Vorteil werden, kann aber auch eben so eher ein "Nischenfeature" wie PhysX sein.

Und Intel-CPU + Nvidia-Grafikkarte = beser => eine alte Legende. Das ist aber zig Jahre her, dass mal in manchen Fällen, wo das Board Nvidia-Chipsatz hatte, es mit AMD-Grafikkarten kleine Probleme gab, weil in den Mainbaordtreibern auch Grafiktreiber dabei waren, die sich mit denen von AMD bissen. Das ist aber "ewig" her - heutzutage haben sogar von den Intel-Boards, auf denen Du auch zwei Grafikkarten einbauen kannst, die meisten viel eher Crossfire (AMD) als SLI (Nvidia) - Crossfire hätten die ja nicht, wenn es mit AMD-Karten Probleme geben kann.  

Mainboards: wenn man nicht übertaktet (geht mit dem Xeon eh nicht), dann einfach eines zwischen 60 bis 90 Euro nehmen, H87 oder H97 oder auch Z87 oder Z97 Chipsatz. Die 90er-Chipsätze sind neuer, aber ich glaube nicht, dass dies in 2-4 Jahren irgendwas zu bedeutet hat. Noch "modernere" Baords gibt es derzeit noch nicht. Ansonsten tun sich die Boards nix. ASRock ist beim Preis idR Top, MSI und Gigabyte mittel, Asus etwas gehobener. Aber damit meine ich nicht "40Euro Unterschied", sondern eher vlt 10-15€ maximal  

500W Markenmodell wie im Special bereits im billigsten PC eingebaut reichen locker. So 60-80€ würd ich ausgeben. 40-60€ würde auch reichen, aber ein wenig mehr, dann steigen Effizient und Zuverlässigkeit. Wichtig halt: 2x PCIe-8Pin (oder auch 2x PCIE 6+2Pin)


Wenn du über geizhals.at/de die Produkte aufrufst, würd ich hardwareversand.de nehmen - über diese links sind die Sachen dann günstig. Meist noch günstiger ist mindfactory, sehr beliebt in letzter Zeit. Auch gut sind aber alternate (oft aber ein wenig teurer), hoh, mixcomputer, cyberport, csv... da gibt es viele. Wirst Du im Preisvergleich auch sehen, dass in den Top10 meist 5-6 Shops immer die gleichen sind.


----------



## creatio (4. Juni 2014)

Hui das geht ja echt flott hier, find ich klasse 

Habe mich mal für folgende Konfiguration entschieden, was meint ihr.
CPU : Den Xeon.
GPU: Da muss ich gestehen bin ich noch etwas ratlos, habe ja die AMD R9 270X gesucht, gibt aber verschiedenen ASUS, MSI etc.
Netzteil: BeQuiet System Power 7 500W
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Tower Kühler
Mainboard: habe ich mal diese gewählt ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel Bin ich auch noch etwas unschlüßig, bringt es für später auf evlt zwei Grafikkarten vorzuplanen? Gibts vlt auch eine mit Onboard Grafik?

RAM: 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit würde hier ein 1866 nicht besser sein? Merkt man da den unterschied. Das ausgewählze Mainboard wäre ja hierfür nciht geignet.


----------



## StiMiTim (5. Juni 2014)

General ist bei der GPU der PCB Hersteller erstmal egal, denn Chipsatz AMD R9 270X bestimmt hauptsächlich die Leistung.
Sie sollte 2GB Speicher haben eigentlich auch nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Denn mehr Speicher wird sie nicht nutzen können 
und weniger bremst die Karte. 

Oft gibt es von verschieden Herstellern unterschiedliche PCB-Design, Kühlleistungen und Lautstärke. 
Dies sind dann oft sogenannte OC (Overclocking) Modelle. Diese sind „etwas“ schneller als die Refrenzmodelle von AMD. Ob sich der Mehrpreis lohnt muss man persönlich entscheiden.
Bestimmt kann dir jemand hier auch ein genaues Modell empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2014)

Bei der 270x sind die von MSI, Asus oder auch Sapphire zB sehr beliebt und auch leise, wenn du eine mit 2 Lüftern nimmst. Teils gibt es halt auch die gleiche Karte, nur ab Werk mit höherem Takt. Wenn das nciht viel mehr kostet, kannst Du so eine dann nehmen.

Ansonsten passt das. Beim Xeon halt auf das v3 achten, denn das steht für den Sockel 1150. Und Modellnummer E3-1230 und nicht niedriger. 

Schnellerer RAM bringt nix, da reichen 1600. Schau in den Details aber, ob der 1,5V Spannung hat. Und falls Du mal nen großen CPU-Kühler holen willst, könnte es wegen der RAM-Kühlkörper evlt. nen Konflikt geben.


----------



## creatio (5. Juni 2014)

v3 steht dann vermutlich für die Haswell Generation? Jetzt doch noch eine letzte frage, ich überlege mir Watch Dogs für den PC zuholen, würde es sich dann da lohnen doch einen Nvidia zuholen? Scheint ja extra dafür entwicklet zu sein.
Und bei dem Mainboard sind zwei Grafikarten möglich?


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2014)

2 Grafikkarten sind meistens möglich, allerdings jetzt weniger Toll als man denkt


----------



## creatio (5. Juni 2014)

So habe nun nochmal umentschieden und mich für die gtx 760 entschieden, wollt mir watch dogs eh zulegen da passt die Aktion ganz gut.
Noch die frage, wäre diese mainboard besser geignet? 49363 - Gigabyte H87-HD3 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX oder ist das solange ein 1150 sockel draufsteht alles ok?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2014)

Ich wüsste nicht, warum eine Nvidia da besser sein sollte, nur weil es angeblich auf/mit Nvidia entwickelt wurde. Normalerweise ist eine R9 270X gleichstark im Schnitt - hier bei PCGH Watch Dogs Technik-Test: Benchmarks des Next-Gen-Hackerspiels [Special der Woche]   ist die GTX 760 in der Tat besserm ABER die R9 280 wiederum, die nicht teurer als die GTX 760 ist, ist dann wiederum besser als diie GTX 760.

So oder so ist das bei Watch Dogs bisher sehr vage - es gibt ja Performanceprobleme, d.h. in 3-4 Wochen mit nem Patch und neuen Treibern von AMD/Nvidia kann das alles wieder ganz aussehen. zB bei Battlefield 3 gab es mal nen AMD-Treiber, der die Leistung plötzlich um 20% erhöhte. Bei Skyrim gab es so was wiederum malvon Nvidia.

Aber so oder so: wenn Du sicher WEISST, dass Dir Watch Dogs besonders wichtig ist, du also nicht in zB 5-6 Monaten von sagen wir mal 10 Stunden Gamin pro Woche am Ende doch nur noch im Schnitt ne halbe Stunde Watch Dogs spielst, dann nimm ruhig die GTX 760. Aber ansonsten wäre der Aufpreis an sich zu viel, nur damit Du in der Zeit, in der Du Watch Dogs intensiver spielst, evlt. mehr Leistung hast. bzw. wenn Du eh schon 200-220€ ausgibst für die Karte, dann würd ich ne R9 280 nehmen. 

Wegen Mainboard: an sich ist jedes geeignet, auch mit anderen Chipsätzen. Die B-Chipsätze haben halt bei der Ausstattung manchmal Nachteile, aber ein H87 oder H97 für 60-80€, die sind alle solide und bieten alles Nötige. Nur wenn Du jetzt sagst "ich will unbedingt mindestens 6x USB3.0 hinten am PC" oder so was, dann müsstest Du halt genauer nachsehen, welche Boards das bieten. Ansonsten haben aber an sich alle H87-Boards in µATX und ATX-Größe mindestens 6x USB hinten und davon mind. 2x 3.0, dazu 2x USB Onboard (mind 1x 3.0) für Anschluss der Ports an der Gehäusefront. Für Grafikkarten haben eh alle den nötigen Steckplatz, auch für mind. 2-3 weitere Karten. SATA3 haben die auch alle mindesten 4, die meisten 6 oder mehr.


ps: von SLI /Crossfire halte ich nix. Bis du mal ne zweite GTX 760 oder R9 270X ggf. suchen willst, gibt es die verutlich kaum mehr, so dass Du da rel. viel bezahlen musst. Da fährst Du fast immer besser mit dem Verkauf der alten und Kauf einer einzigen neuen guten Karte. zB statt für 150€ noch eine zweite Karte zu kaufen, bekommt Du für die alte 100€ und kannst dann für 250€ eine neue holen, die sicher besser als 2 der alten ist UND auch weniger Strom braucht. Mit zwei gleichen Karten hast Du ja auch doppelten Strombedarf. Zudem müsstest Du auch ein dann doch stärkeres und somit teureres Netzteil kaufen, das kommt noch dazu. 

Nebenbei: bei SLI/Crossfire verdoppelt sich der Speed nicht, sondern das Plus ist deutlich geringer. Und auch das RAM addiert sich auch nicht.


----------



## creatio (5. Juni 2014)

Ok, vielen dank 
habe mich dann doch dafür entschieden 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280 Windforce 3x OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 oder die http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...I-TOP-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_956893.html scheint ja sogar nochmal günstiger zusein als die gtx 760 und gibt kaum einen großen unterschied zwischen den beiden
und diese mainboard 49363 - Gigabyte H87-HD3 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

Ach und gibts eine Kühlpaste die ihr empfehlen könnt?
Und welches Windows? Mir ist eig Windows 8 lieber, wenn ihr aber meitn Windows 7 ist besser geeignet würd ich auch das nehmen


Vielen dank für eure guten und vorallem schnelle Rückmeldungen 

PS: grad gemerkt das es eine 280 ohne x ist. Hab mir jetzt diese genommen http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...CU-II-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_949155.html und bestellt


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2014)

Ne extra Kühlpaste brauchst Du eigentlich nicht. Beim Kühler ist immer ein kleines Tütchen dabei. Aber wenn du willst, dann einfach irgendeine Tube für vlt 4€, dann kannst Du ne Weile lang 1x Jahr auch mal die Paste erneuern. zB Manhattan 701662 Waermeleitpaste 1.5g - Hardware, Notebooks oder Titan Nano Waermeleitpaste 1.5g - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Wenn Du sowieso win8 gern hast, dann nimm das auch. Win8 würde ich eh empfehlen, außer man hat da eine echte Aversion gegen  

Und du hättest ruhig die R9 280 nehmen können. Die R9 280X ist besser als die R9 280, die ist aber immer noch besser als die 270X. Die sind aber alle ihren Preis wert: die 280X ist vlt 10-15% stärker, kostet auch 10-15% mehr. Und die R9 280X ist nochmal 10-15% stärker, kostet aber auch nochmal 10-15% mehr


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2014)

naja
mal ehrlich, aber ein Win7 lohnt sich nicht mehr wirklich neu zu kaufen, das meiste was man schlechtes darüber hört ist halt ganz einfach Blödsinn von Flamern
Ach ja, nur so ein Hinweiß zur WLP:
Nicht von der Menge in dem von Herb angesprochenen Tütchen dann täuschen lassen (wenn das dabei ist, was nicht unbedingt der Fall sein muss), ber man braucht nur einen Stecknadelkopf große Menge


----------



## creatio (5. Juni 2014)

Ja habe ich dann auch wieder gesehen. Aber ist auch egal, wenn man immer sagt hmm 30 € mehr, dafür habe ich ne bessere GraKa kommt man irgentwann zur teuerste 
Hab jetzt mal alles geordert  Vielen Dank für eure gute Beratung.

DAs mit Windows ist mri eigentlich relativ egal, komme durch meine MSDN Subscription eh an jedes Windows das ich will , sogar an Win 3.1


----------



## creatio (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo, nun doch noch eine frage. Habe heut alles zusammen gebaut und er läuft auch wunderbar. Nun habe ich gemekrt das ich vemrutlich den lüfter falsch herum montiert habe.
Als Beispiel hier ein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein lüfter sitz nun genau andersherum -.-. Würd er so wie auf dem Bild sitzen würde er aber den Arbeitsspeicher verdecken was ärgerlich wäre.
Temperaturen sind derzeit bei 40-45 grad beim prozesor ausgelesen mit CPUID.
Mit prime 95 ist er nach 5 min auf bis zu 85 Grad hoch. Nun die frage in den saueren Apfel beißen und nochmal alles umbauen?


----------



## svd (7. Juni 2014)

"Verdecken" wäre ja nicht schlimm, solange es drüber passt. Steckplätze blockieren wäre tatsächlich lästig.
Wenn's echt nicht anders geht, kannst du aber vlt. den Lüfter vom CPU Kühler einfach drehen, sodass er nicht gegen den Gehäuselüfter arbeitet.

Aber selbst mit "falscher" Richtung des Luftstromes ist die Temperatur zu hoch. Da würde ich sowieso nochmal überprüfen, ob der Kühler ordentlich sitzt.
Obwohl das System sehr einfach ist, kann es schwer sein, diese verflixten Push-Pins richtig anzudrücken, bis sie wirklich einrasten.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2014)

creatio schrieb:


> Hallo, nun doch noch eine frage. Habe heut alles zusammen gebaut und er läuft auch wunderbar. Nun habe ich gemekrt das ich vemrutlich den lüfter falsch herum montiert habe.
> Als Beispiel hier ein bild
> 
> 
> ...



Also, entweder der Kühler sitzt nicht korrekt, oder das ist ein Messfehler. Das kann bei so nem normalen Gehäuse & Co mit so einem Kühler an sich nicht sein, dass es 85 Grad werden - auch wenn das noch nicht gefährlich wäre. Mit dem Box-Kühler zB können es auch ohne weiteres an die 80 Grad werden. Wie wird der Freezer denn montiert? Fall da irgendwas verschraubt wird, dann keine Angst haben, das ruhig stramm anzuziehen. Oder sind es diese Push-Pins? Auch da: man muss das schon RICHTIG reindrücken, so dass es auch laut klackt - das wissen viele nicht. 

Paste hast Du aber draufgemacht UND nicht zu viel? Es kommt nämlich nur ganz wenig drauf, die Paste soll nur minimale Unebenheiten ausgleichen, das soll keine "Isolierschicht" sein, denn dann würde die Wärme ja sogar schlechter von der CPU zum Kühlkörper gelangen.


Das mit dem "falschrum" ist an sich egal, solange du nur den Lüfter so platzierst, dass er "nach hinten" bläst.


----------



## creatio (7. Juni 2014)

Ok hab ihn jetzt nochmal aufgescharubt und so montiert das er in die richtige richtung bläst, Ich held habe die AMD befestigungen mit verbaut, sah bei dieser doofen Anleitung die dabei lag so aus. Zum Glück gibt es da genügend Nachschlagewerke im Internet. Jetzt läuft er im normalen windows mit ca. 30-35 grad und bisher im prime95 streßtest mit ca 70 grad


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2014)

Dann ist ja alles bestens


----------

